# Warthunder aces.exe wird nicht gefunden, stattdessen im Ordner eine aces.x86 datei



## suzukini (28. Mai 2014)

Moin,
Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen War Thunder angefangen und habe mir dann jetzt mit Gimp ein paar Skins für die Bomber erstellt. ABER dann als ich die bearbeiteten Dateien in den Userskins-ordner eingefügt habe und anschließend das Spiel über den Launcher starten wollte, meinte er dass aces.exe nicht gefunden werde konnte. Da wurde ich stutzig und gucke mir den Warthunder-ordner an und kann nur eine aces.x86 Datei finden. Schön und gut. Dann habe ich Warthunder gelöscht und neuinstalliert nur um festzustellen, dass das Problem nicht gelöst wurde. Dann habe ich die ZIP Datei Namens PC aufgerufen (die im War thunder- Ordner) und habe dort die aces.exe Datei entpackt in den Warthunder-Ordner wo sie aber NIE ankam. Also nochmal, wieder nichts. Dann entpacke ich die aces.exe Datei auf den Desktop wo sie aber auch nicht erscheint. Solangsam wurde ich stutzig und fragte mich ob etwas mit meinem Laptop nicht inordnung sei. Also lass ich Antivirusprogramm durchlaufen, der findet nichts. Auch Spybot; Search and destroy findet nichts. Bitte kann mir jemand helfen? Ich saß jetzt ca. 8 Stunden schon an diesen scheiß Skins und will sie jetzt auch Ingame sehen. Naja spielen möchte ich auch. 
Ich bitte dringend um Rat
--- EDIT ---

Habe aus langeweile weitere Skins erstellt, anschließend war die aces.exe Datei wieder vorhanden und das Spiel funktioniert wieder????!!!!????!!!?????!!!!?????!!!!????!!!!????!!!!???!!!???!!!!??? Ich versteh Computer nicht.


----------

